# Anybody out callin' coyotes??



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Has anybody been out callin' coyotes this summer?? I can't wait for it to cool off a bit, it's been getting too hot to hunt by 10 am or so. I've killed a couple this summer but haven't been out nearly as much as i've wanted too. Hopefully i'll start to get more out this towards the end of the month. Just wonderin' how the summer hunting is going?


----------



## RBoomK (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't hunt them during the summer, but I've been out howling at night for the last couple of months to find out where they are hanging out. From the responses I've gotten, it looks like it might be a fairly decent season. Numbers appear to be pretty good.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I wont start hunting them until the end of Sept. From some of the sign I have seen while I have been out doing other things, I also feel it may be a good year.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

me and my brother tried to in the uintas about a month ago. We got swarmed by mosquitos and did not make it very long!


----------



## kokehead (Jan 31, 2009)

I haven't been out hunting, rather I've been working out in the boonies. After work at night, I've been doing some scouting around the jobsite and have been very surprised at the numbers this year from last.
There are definatally a lot of young uneducated dogs that I doubt will even hear a call ( other than mine) this season. 
But I'll give it a couple of weeks then I'll start calling for locating then by mid sept, game on


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The guy who gave the Cabela's yote class said that August is his favorite time of the year to hunt.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> The guy who gave the Cabela's yote class said that August is his favorite time of the year to hunt.


 Who was that? Was it Al Morris or Tom Austin? I believe Tom likes August.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

It was Tom, reb. There were several of us UWN'ers there pickin' his brain.


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

Got a chance to get out and call down in the hot arizona desert over the weekend while i was down there visiting family. my bro in law and i were only able to make a few stands before it got very hot but using my trusty carver distress call i was able to call in this poor soul. She spotted us and held up at about 300 yards across a wash from us, then took off... was able to knock her down at about 400 on the trot with my new ar... my best shot to date. haven't been able to call around these parts yet though... this makes me want to get out again.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Good job JDF. Kerry makes some real nice calls. His are probably some of the best in my opinion. Kerry is also a very nice guy and knows how to call coyotes.


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks reb, ya those Carver calls are money! My success rate has gone up big time since using his calls. I have never met him but in buying calls from him he has been very easy to deal with and he makes some very nice stuff. I will probably be going out again soon so hopefully I will be posting a few more pics of dead dogs.


----------

